# Breaking the minimum contract for UPC broadband



## Dots1982 (18 Jun 2008)

Hi All

Does anyone know if you break the standard 12 month contract that comes when signing up to UPC services what you end up paying? For instance if you break the contract 6 months in do you still have to pay the full contract or how does it work.

thanks


----------



## car (18 Jun 2008)

Yes, you are liable, however if you let them know the reason for cancelling is that youre moving house and will be reconnecting in the short future they may let you off.


----------



## gnubbit (18 Jun 2008)

I cancelled before my contract ended as I was fed up with their poor customer service.  I kept the basic TV service though as there was no alternative provider for my apartment block but threatened to disconnect that too.  I wasn't charged anything by them.


----------



## Dots1982 (19 Jun 2008)

ok, thanks for your replies, im breaking the contract because i'm moving so hopefully they'll take pity on me if i tell them intend to renew with them once i find new accommadation


----------



## romahony (25 Jun 2008)

there is no problem with this. You can pause your contract move house and continue at the new location. My brother did this. He had tv and BB but moved to a tv only location. They were totally fine with it.


----------

